# D-BOX for digital tv



## messedaround (13 Feb 2007)

Hi All 
wondering if anyone has any insight into the d-box .
a guy i know ordered 10 of them and has programmed them recieve every channel,including sports movies etc !! are these legal ?? im hearing more and more about them . Surely theres nothing for nothing in this day and age ?? L


----------



## jhegarty (13 Feb 2007)

messedaround said:


> Hi All
> wondering if anyone has any insight into the d-box .
> a guy i know ordered 10 of them and has programmed them recieve every channel,including sports movies etc !! are these legal ?? im hearing more and more about them . Surely theres nothing for nothing in this day and age ?? L




Its legal but you still need to pay for sky.....

there is no system anywhere at any cost to get sky for free....


----------



## messedaround (13 Feb 2007)

These boxes are for ntl digital only , sky appear to be the only ones with a system that cannot be unscrambled , but they seems to work perfectly for anyone with Ntl , worth a try for anyone with Ntl through cables as opposed to their mmds service , pity i cant get ntl


----------



## jhegarty (13 Feb 2007)

messedaround said:


> These boxes are for ntl digital only , sky appear to be the only ones with a system that cannot be unscrambled , but they seems to work perfectly for anyone with Ntl , worth a try for anyone with Ntl through cables as opposed to their mmds service , pity i cant get ntl




ah , the cable ones work but are very illegal....and ntl can detect them on the network....


----------



## messedaround (13 Feb 2007)

I had a fella from NTL out to try connect me the weekend and i asked him straight out about the d-box , he said he was well aware of them and had one himself !!! couldnt believe it ,but it wouldnt work for me cause my only option was the mmds service , which i still couldnt get cause i was being blocked by apartments ! he said ntl scramble their system every 6 months but these new d boxes just have to be reset apparently quite easy to do it and bobs ur uncle , it would cost them millions to get a system like skys one ie:untouchable ,i suppose i just like to see the consumer getting one up on the service providers! who doesnt


----------



## Jareck (14 Feb 2007)

Anyone know where I can get one of these fantastic thingamajiggy's?


----------



## messedaround (14 Feb 2007)

Hey , Ill dig out his num for ya , but i know theres about a week or two waiting list for them , and they cost 250 yoyos


----------



## kiwifruit (20 Feb 2007)

Howdy,i have a d-box ordered from ebay in germany. 154 euros all in,delivered to my door.all the software comes with it as well as a remote.you can recieve all the movie and sport channels,its not illegal to own,sell or buy one,appartently it is illegal to watch channels which you havent paid for....ha ha .i will just pull the curtains,
will let you know how good it is,cant wait


----------



## Hoagy (7 Mar 2007)

Isn't this just theft?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2007)

Folks

Before there is any further discussion of this subject, please deal with Hoagy's  question - is this theft? Is what you are doing illegal or breach of copyright?  We do not allow people to share illegal technology on Askaboutmoney.


Brendan


----------



## bankrupt (8 Mar 2007)

NTL supply a cable with all of the TV stations carried on it into your home, by replacing their box with your own you must certainly be breaking their terms and conditions of service.  Is this illegal though?  What is the situation if (for example) I continue to watch a NTL cable TV service even though I am no longer paying for it?


----------



## jhegarty (8 Mar 2007)

Brendan said:


> Folks
> 
> Before there is any further discussion of this subject, please deal with Hoagy's  question - is this theft? Is what you are doing illegal or breach of copyright?  We do not allow people to share illegal technology on Askaboutmoney.
> 
> ...



Not illegal to buy,sell.etc..etc.. but illegal to use...

And as for stealing its the same as downloading movies off bit-torrent...


----------



## GeneralZod (8 Mar 2007)

It violates their T&Cs.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2007)

Thanks General

There is no need for any further discussion on this subject.

Brendan


----------

